
Sheriff’s use of courtroom camera to view juror’s notes sparks dismissal of case - kgarten
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/san-juan-sheriffs-use-of-courtroom-camera-to-view-jurors-notebook-lawyers-notes-sparks-outrage-and-dismissal-of-criminal-case/
======
masonic
The lede got a bit buried: "he used a courtroom security camera to
surreptitiously zoom in on _defense documents_ and a juror’s notebook..."

